# Hand cranked machines, and others



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

check out these sewing machines. Not too bad a price on these. Now I'm thinking of one of these hand cranked instead of the new Janome...


http://www.ebay.com/sch/rjones9500/m.html?item=271112819300&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And this one I saw first

http://www.etsy.com/listing/115198819/ultra-cute-hand-crank-singer-sewing?utm_source=OpenGraph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share&fb_action_ids=534240323254478&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_ref=like_button&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={%22534240323254478%22%3A387737884642133}&action_type_map={%22534240323254478%22%3A%22og.likes%22}&action_ref_map={%22534240323254478%22%3A%22like_button%22}


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I would buy one of those in a heartbeat over the new Janome Angie, you KNOW they will last forever and will sew perfectly.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yep! for the money you would spend on the Janome (and there has been discussion on TO about the quality) you could buy a really nice old machine that you know is quality. There are some real beauties out there. And for the record you don't have to buy a handcrank. Any vintage machine with a motor boss can be turned into a handcrank. So if you see one with a motor that has the bracket on the side it you can take the motor off, change the wheel, and add a handcrank. That's what I did with my Grannie's 15 clone.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

so what do you use these old machines for? I picked this one up at an action for $25 several years ago, and would love to put her to use. 










I've been saving rabbit hides to tan, and thought maybe this machine would be good for that.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

They look cool, but how practical is a hand crank machine? I just think about hand cranking a machine, and how much trouble that would be to need my right hand to continually crank, and not be able to use it to guide and adjust the fabric while sewing.

I don't know the whole history of hand crank or treadle, but I think the treadle was an innovation that made home sewers lives much easier. 

I have a treadle machine, in a pretty cabinet I bought and restored. I have the bobbins and bought a new belt for it. I've never used it. Never even played with it after restoring it. I'll have to do that some time.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Macybaby said:


> so what do you use these old machines for? I picked this one up at an action for $25 several years ago, and would love to put her to use.
> I've been saving rabbit hides to tan, and thought maybe this machine would be good for that.



Sew on them of course! I do most of my sewing on my treadle. If I want decorative stitches I have a Singer 503 with all the cams. They just feel so much sturdier and pleasant to use over the plastic machines to me. Plus there are no worries about them messing up. My plastic Kenmore is picky. Its a good machine (made by janome) but it can't hold a candle to the stitches my old Singer 127 can do. 
Plus and this is a big one for me .......I feel a connection with women past using the older machines. I sit there treadling knowing that my Grandmother and great Grandmother used one for their sewing and it just feels like they're there in a way nodding their approval.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> I would buy one of those in a heartbeat over the new Janome Angie, you KNOW they will last forever and will sew perfectly.


I am seriously thinking of one crank and one motor driven.
I was very pleasanly surprised at the condition and pricing of these, as most of the good looking 221/featherweights on ebay and the like have seemed twice as much in cost.

I saw the you tube of both of these running, and the lavendar hand cranked looks like fun, but different. I'm wondering about the tension of the bobbin when hand cranked to wind the bobbin.

But I am seriously liking the metal parts and being able to see the underneath, and these do seem to be able to come with a base/carrying case.

I may have funds this weekend to do something. 
I am liking the non electricty of the crank, as I don't have room for a treadle at this time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

some of these are reminding me of my first sewing machine. It had this body style and a bullet bobbin. Mom got it somewhere for about $20 (late 60's).
I still do not know what happened to that machine. I know I got a blue Kenmore Fashion Mate for a few Christmases after that as I really did sew enough for them to spend money on a new machine for me.

But seeing some of the motor or crank machines with the bullet bobbin brings back memories.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> so what do you use these old machines for?


For sewing, of course! 
You'd be surprised how many of us sew on machines that are older than our parents (or grandparents...)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I wonder what that top piece is for on this machine

it almost looks like where a 'handle' of some type would be.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have a treadle singer that also has a motor on it. My Janome was in the shop so I was using the treadle. The electric belt broke so I just put the leather belt on and used it as a treadle while I didn't have the other one.

The non-electric comes in very handy when your electric goes off for a few days.


----------

